# Tell me your fursona's backstories!!



## Tonkat (Jul 8, 2019)

I loooove characters and I always love the backstories! I'm interested in what everyone has written for their main, I'd love to hear some! <3


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 8, 2019)

well mine is just my life story.

parents died.
was adopted by an abusive parent.
trained in chinese medicine.
worked in a sandwich shop in india.
became a physiotherapist.
fought in the somalia war.
cheated on multiple people.
was arrested for gbh.
became neighborhood watch.
joined a casual lovers club and ran it a while.
bought a hotel chain.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 8, 2019)

Ahem.. so very very shortened story but here we go.

A long time ago there lived a powerful ancient Blue phoenix, who gave light to the galaxies by forming stars. One day however, a terrible darkness arrived, and she fought back against it and successfully pushed it back.. but at a cost.. you see it took a toll on the poor Phoenix, and she lay down to rest, and turned to ashes... she never resurrected.. no, instead, two small Phoenix's came to be. Blue, and his sister Azura. The two grew up together alone for many year . But the curious Blue knew there was more out there, and yearned to learn more.. so, he left, the two said their goodbyes and Blue went off to explore, adventure, learn, and grow. And this is where his many stories start coming in... and where i will shut up for now.. since that's way to much to go over. Anyway. If you want to hear more or a more in depth story of this.. feel free to message me.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 8, 2019)

Which one?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 27, 2019)

Arthur was born in Canada joined the Royal Canadian Air Cadets at 12 got best cadet 3 years in a row came out to his mother at 14 stayed in cadets till he was too old to stay in cadets he moved to Scotland and became a carpenter and started a successful business found his boyfriend Reggie in the nearby town and moved to the white cliffs and now lives in a nice house with Reggie his little mouse love.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 27, 2019)

To be honest, I don't know that Fern really has a backstory. They are kinda just me, as a furry character, not in any set universe. They don't have any relatives that are known of because of that.
I see Fern as just an alternate version of me, removed from real life and not having to worry about most things. (With the exception if I say, draw Fern in place of me from something that actually happened IRL, but I don't do that often). Fern just lives in their own sort of made up realm, the only thing that stays with them though is their loneliness, there isn't really any other person that inhabits the world besides them.


----------



## Darsana (Jul 27, 2019)

Darsana was born into a world ruled by an Evil half black dragon slave queen, magic was outlawed except for the queen's chosen few, all were subservient at the risk of a quick and terrible death, and he as the child to the wretched queen. He was forced to study magic as he doesn't seem to posses any of his own and taught about the world by the queen, but more importantly his father who was much kinder. He disliked the queen's ways, and taught him to be good and compassionate despite his bloodline. Eventually he ran away and swore to kill her which he has done several times at this point. She keeps coming back when she is killed, he keeps coming back when he is killed, they have thanksgiving dinner when it comes around together as a family, and he hops from plane to plane exploring, conquering kingdoms for his own, saving kingdoms from evil rulers, and murderin his mom a bunch to keep her out of a dimension for a while. If you care to hear more about this stupid character just pm me.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

I got 4 different
3 are told
1 is a complete mystery
I've got a summary of the main characters on a word document
..just like a zip paste of every episode I've been writing until now
Johannes is still unfinished 
But, it's a complicated story
about a shady business and a sex-slave who fell in love with his new female boss
The messed up part is...I won't spoil it
yall wanna read the story, I don't mind sending


----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 13, 2019)

Still working to develop a backstory and the world he lives in, but this is what I've come up with so far. 

Dallas is a Chicago born gunsmith living in modern day America, although the country is in the midst of a civil war. He spent a few months with a resistance group in northern Illinois, and despite being a pacifist, manufactured weapons for them. The ATF eventually tracked them down, and he got into his first gunfight. He then fled the state with some of the remaining members, fought his way to the southeast, and wound up settling in Georgia. He now owns a small machine shop in Temple, where he kind of just takes it easy and makes whatever he wants.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Aug 13, 2019)

Well, Mae lives in a world much like our own, but every species of every type of animal exists here. Because of this, the unique flaws of each species is more evident than ever. Mammals have the privilege of having an internal way to control body heat, so you can find them everywhere. The same is true of birds, as they dominate the skies. Reptile, amphibian and fish species, however, are severely limited to where they can go. Fish like species depend on water to survive, unable to walk on land, or else risk suffocation without proper equipment. Amphibians also depend on water to support their needs, so you can rarely find them too far away from a reliable source of water, and away from each species’ respective habitats. 

As for reptiles, this is where Mae comes in. Most reptiles rely on expensive equipment to even have a chance of living outside their native habitats, and like other exotic species, require special accommodations when spending long periods of time in unfavorable conditions. For this reason, Mae rarely leaves home, and is stuck in a small town in the middle of nowhere. She loves everyone in this town, but she always strives for something more. She wants to get out there, to see the world and meet new frens!

But, she still feels like she can’t, so she looks to meeting frens online to make up for it. Though, she wants much more than that one day!

That’s Mae’s story. It’s a simple one, but yeah!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 14, 2019)

Obviously, like all hip foxes, she was given to a sex overlord and prostituted for the majority of her life to later somehow still turn into a semi-decent being…

After some thinking I came to the conclusion that I don’t want to create an entire world for my sona and rather a loosely set framework for that. I always imagined her having a lifestyle close to the late middle ages, in whatever world or universe where magic could be present, but not within every existing thing. 

Fenja was born as the only child to a family of two foxes. A now usually grumpy but likable father, as well as a kind mother that always complains about her daughter not paying them enough visits. Neither of them had antlers before, both claim not to know where Fenja could’ve gotten hers. Only that they’ve very quickly grown a while after being born. Due to this unawareness of everyone, be it justified or not, no magical potentials have been realized within the little fox until later. Only after she turned 14 the young fox would find out about it, deciding to step out of their little home and pursuing the wonders of the world. She wasn’t much of an explorer, but curious enough about what adventures could be found outside to keep her busy for five years. During this time she met an elderly, wise woman. She would scream magic, even witchiness, but almost refer to herself as such. This one quickly noticed the magical abilities and introduced Fenja to the often complicated but all the more fascinating world of magic. Not that she would be able to perform miracles with it’s help, but being able to use it would surely come in handy in the future. 
Years later, after learning more about the women teachings and picking up on a few things from fellow travelers she eventually settled down inside a cozy forest, right up on a hill. Deepening her connection to her magic and nature she would go around, picking up herbs, creating all sorts of mystical oils and concoctions, helping people who happen to come by her place and practicing archery from time to time. A hobby that she picked up after having it recommended by a friend. Nothing that would help her a whole lot in terms of self defense, but yet another weirdly relaxing activity to keep her occupied. She is happy with where she stands in life now, but her curiosity is still not quenched. It's likely that she will explore further, hoping to pick up some friends and new adventures on the way.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 14, 2019)

Paws was created by a djinn as a friend/assistant over many years. Ironically, just before she was completed, her lamp (or in this case, a priceless ming vase) was found and her creator was discovered by the finder, granting the man's three wishes. Unfortunately, that set the djinni free, and she wasn't able to take her creation with her. It grew up alone and eventually came to hold dominion over the interior of the vase, designed to be a friend but no one to be a friend to. Finally in the not too distant future, the vase is shattered in a museum accident and she is finally set free... but she has zero ideas what to do.

It is the near future and things are kind of bleak, almost all species of wild animal have been wiped out by human development. In response most of the killed-off species have been synthetically recreated (even for the most part, housecats and dogs), though they are not sentient. Due to design limitations, only animals up to approximately 100lbs can be created, so there's no synth larger than a medium sized wolf. Some mythical creatures have been created as well on a whim - usually for circuses or theme parks, but as an artificial creation they can only /look/ like their namesakes, and are similarily limited in size. Paws, being quite immense in comparison (35' long, about two tons, considered light since she /technically/ is a synthetic pet herself, only created magically instead), has so far managed to convince people that have seen her that maybe she's some sort of prototype model. 

Now she's mostly just wandering the world, staying out of sight when she can because she was never taught how to relate to anything else. Mostly, she tries to socialize with the local synth animal populations where she goes, but mostly that doesn't ever really bear fruit. She can speak, is capable of learning, but doesn't understand any languages other than tiny snippets of many, so far.


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Aug 14, 2019)

Seth, my fox character, is definitely my most developed as far as a backstory goes. Basically:

Seth was a scribe at a temple where he spent most of his life coping books and texts. He had always dreamed of exploring the world like the people in his books did, but never had the courage to leave his home. Then one day a group of knights managed to capture a demon named Alron and brought him to the temple. There they tortured the demon until they were able to separate his soul from his body, putting it in a box. Seth saved Alron by breaking open the box and letting him escape, but the fox was caught immediately afterwards by a guard. Seth was shot by an arrow and fell of a balcony but before he died Alron returned and took possession of his rescuer, using his magic to heal him. Now the pair are on the run from the temple while marked as heretics, looking for where Alron's body is kept.

Alron's possession isn't a total one, Seth still has full control over his body except now he has an extra voice in his head. They start off as reluctant allies (mortals and demons don't exactly like each other, and Seth and Alron both blame the other for being stuck in this mess), but they eventually learn to trust one another and soon become close friends. Now they explore world, make new friends, and try to show everyone that demons aren't as evil as they once thought.


----------



## Tonkat (Aug 15, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Obviously, like all hip foxes, she was given to a sex overlord and prostituted for the majority of her life to later somehow still turn into a semi-decent being…
> 
> After some thinking I came to the conclusion that I don’t want to create an entire world for my sona and rather a loosely set framework for that. I always imagined her having a lifestyle close to the late middle ages, in whatever world or universe where magic could be present, but not within every existing thing.
> 
> ...



Wooah! I love the story! I have the same kind of loose framework for my own witchy character, I'm slowly building it into a world though.


----------



## Tonkat (Aug 15, 2019)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> Paws was created by a djinn as a friend/assistant over many years. Ironically, just before she was completed, her lamp (or in this case, a priceless ming vase) was found and her creator was discovered by the finder, granting the man's three wishes. Unfortunately, that set the djinni free, and she wasn't able to take her creation with her. It grew up alone and eventually came to hold dominion over the interior of the vase, designed to be a friend but no one to be a friend to. Finally in the not too distant future, the vase is shattered in a museum accident and she is finally set free... but she has zero ideas what to do.
> 
> It is the near future and things are kind of bleak, almost all species of wild animal have been wiped out by human development. In response most of the killed-off species have been synthetically recreated (even for the most part, housecats and dogs), though they are not sentient. Due to design limitations, only animals up to approximately 100lbs can be created, so there's no synth larger than a medium sized wolf. Some mythical creatures have been created as well on a whim - usually for circuses or theme parks, but as an artificial creation they can only /look/ like their namesakes, and are similarily limited in size. Paws, being quite immense in comparison (35' long, about two tons, considered light since she /technically/ is a synthetic pet herself, only created magically instead), has so far managed to convince people that have seen her that maybe she's some sort of prototype model.
> 
> Now she's mostly just wandering the world, staying out of sight when she can because she was never taught how to relate to anything else. Mostly, she tries to socialize with the local synth animal populations where she goes, but mostly that doesn't ever really bear fruit. She can speak, is capable of learning, but doesn't understand any languages other than tiny snippets of many, so far.



Aww poor Paws! In the vase all alone! Bless, I'm glad she's out into a very interesting world, indeed! I really love the concept of it!


----------



## Tonkat (Aug 15, 2019)

Cosmic-FS said:


> Seth, my fox character, is definitely my most developed as far as a backstory goes. Basically:
> 
> Seth was a scribe at a temple where he spent most of his life coping books and texts. He had always dreamed of exploring the world like the people in his books did, but never had the courage to leave his home. Then one day a group of knights managed to capture a demon named Alron and brought him to the temple. There they tortured the demon until they were able to separate his soul from his body, putting it in a box. Seth saved Alron by breaking open the box and letting him escape, but the fox was caught immediately afterwards by a guard. Seth was shot by an arrow and fell of a balcony but before he died Alron returned and took possession of his rescuer, using his magic to heal him. Now the pair are on the run from the temple while marked as heretics, looking for where Alron's body is kept.
> 
> Alron's possession isn't a total one, Seth still has full control over his body except now he has an extra voice in his head. They start off as reluctant allies (mortals and demons don't exactly like each other, and Seth and Alron both blame the other for being stuck in this mess), but they eventually learn to trust one another and soon become close friends. Now they explore world, make new friends, and try to show everyone that demons aren't as evil as they once thought.



Wooah! He certainly got his adventure then!  This story sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Tonkat (Aug 15, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Well, Mae lives in a world much like our own, but every species of every type of animal exists here. Because of this, the unique flaws of each species is more evident than ever. Mammals have the privilege of having an internal way to control body heat, so you can find them everywhere. The same is true of birds, as they dominate the skies. Reptile, amphibian and fish species, however, are severely limited to where they can go. Fish like species depend on water to survive, unable to walk on land, or else risk suffocation without proper equipment. Amphibians also depend on water to support their needs, so you can rarely find them too far away from a reliable source of water, and away from each species’ respective habitats.
> 
> As for reptiles, this is where Mae comes in. Most reptiles rely on expensive equipment to even have a chance of living outside their native habitats, and like other exotic species, require special accommodations when spending long periods of time in unfavorable conditions. For this reason, Mae rarely leaves home, and is stuck in a small town in the middle of nowhere. She loves everyone in this town, but she always strives for something more. She wants to get out there, to see the world and meet new frens!
> 
> ...



Ooooh, interesting world. Bless the species that can't leave their habitats though, would equipment be too expensive for some to have?


----------



## MaetheDragon (Aug 15, 2019)

Tonkat said:


> Ooooh, interesting world. Bless the species that can't leave their habitats though, would equipment be too expensive for some to have?



Yes, unfortunately. Those who are born poor often struggle with common diseases that would otherwise be remedied by this expensive equipment. Important landmark laws in many developed countries have made this equipment more available for some, but in other parts of the world, exotic species suffer from very curable or preventable conditions. In the case of reptile species, metabolic bone disease, diseases in their skin and scales, and lung diseases are fairly common among species that can’t afford such equipment, unless they live in the species’ native habitat. That’s the only exception.

Mae could totally live in Australia without special equipment, but because she had been born in America, she simply has to live with essential equipment such as special heat lamps, dehumidifiers, as well as vitamin and calcium supplements.

So, yeah! It is expensive for exotic species in less developed countries, sadly.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 15, 2019)

Tonkat said:


> Wooah! I love the story! I have the same kind of loose framework for my own witchy character, I'm slowly building it into a world though.


Aww, I didn't expect that, especially considering that what I wrote is more or less the first ideas of my sonas story! Thank you very much <3 Now I'm interested in reading the backstory of your witchy character though. I demand you post it here or dm it to me!


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Aug 15, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Aww, I didn't expect that, especially considering that what I wrote is more or less the first ideas of my sonas story! Thank you very much <3 Now I'm interested in reading the backstory of your witchy character though. I demand you post it here or dm it to me!


Second that


----------



## Alison Savros (Aug 15, 2019)

Kind of a big story, but my fursona (or mascot I guess)? is considered an unnatural hybrid and is thus illegitimate in the eyes of the law, so the leader who is an aggressive tyrant (pun very much intended) banned her from his kingdom and she was adopted.
She's a cross between an Albertosaurus and a Geminiraptor.
I also have a fursona named Shadow who is a massive hybrid (how his kind were possibly created is unknown) and he kind of had a rough life. He went through the deaths of so many previous lovers and one attacked him outright, though he finally found someone who's right for him.
Thunder, she's pretty much one of the most disliked/hated characters of mine over things that I did in the past. Some people like to drag your fursonas into it.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

I pretty much base my fursona on myself, I want him to be who I want to be. I guess that means that his backstory is based on my life too.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 15, 2019)

My sona is basically me in a lot of respects. So my life story is his basically.

Which basically means it's one big mess of very dark moments and very light moments.


----------



## Victor-933 (Aug 15, 2019)

Dallgun Tariss (currently aged 53) is a Hadean, a technologically advanced species of humanoid-reptilian extraterrestrials that inhabit a cluster of starsystems within the Western Spiral Arm of the Great Expanse galaxy. Dallgun was born on 08.20.2469 on Rembar, a sparsely-populated world that mostly concentrated on farming and light industry, and was located in the Shival's Gamble system on the southern frontiers of Federation territory. He spent much of his childhood, when not in school or working on the family ag-hab, roaming the grasslands at the edges of town.

In 2483, shortly before Dallgun's 14th birthday, Shival's Gamble came under attack. Though nearby Caltarean Pride had been destroyed the previous year, this was Hadeankind's first official encounter with the culprit: the Val'Turri, a belligerent and predatory race of extraterrestrial nomads who roamed the universe harvesting planets for resources -- and organic matter for food and reproduction. Despite the best efforts of the military units garrisoned in the system, and whatever scant reinforcements could be scrambled and dispatched, the system was utterly destroyed within 36 hours. Dallgun escaped on one of the last transports out of the system, after watching his entire immediate family be atomized by alien energy weaponry.

Dallgun spent the next six months being shuffled around to various refugee camps until a distant uncle of his was located and agreed to assume guardianship. He found himself shipped off to Tolin's Respite in the Peace River system, where he remained until his eighteenth birthday in 2487, when he enlisted in LandForce, seeking to take the fight to the aliens that had destroyed his home and killed his family. The Extinction War, as the conflict had come to be known, had not gone well for Hadeankind in the intervening years -- the southern frontier was burning and more than half a dozen starsystems had gone dark, with billions dead.

Dallgun, alongside the rest of LandForce, found himself doing little more than delaying the inevitable -- every deployment turned into a desperate holding action, while civilian transport firms worked round-the-clock to evacuate as many civilians as could reach the spaceports before StarForce's orbital lines collapsed and the military was forced to withdraw. He quickly became sullen, pessimistic, and disillusioned; during the chaotic withdrawal from the Keldar's Bounty system in 2490, Dallgun was accused of executing more than a dozen civilians -- ostensibly to spare them from the horrors that awaited them -- though a complete lack of supporting testimony, despite dozens of troops and officers from his Block being interviewed, forced the charges against him to be dropped.

Dallgun's already miserable life hit a new low during combat operations on Stonewall in the Kalrec's Chance system, when weapons fire from an enemy dropcraft destroyed his right leg below the knee and forced him out of the war. Feeling his life no longer had purpose, he spent several years in and out of institutions for suicidal tendencies, until a postwar reconstruction initiative picked him up for employment in Local Defense, the Hadean equivalent of the National Guard.

It was like a switch had been flipped: Dallgun, seeing a renewed purpose in life, threw himself wholeheartedly into the service of Local Defense, helping distribute relief supplies and patching together the shattered remnants of communities that had lost significant percentages of their population to the War. Dallgun's only purpose in life now is to ease the suffering of others, because he's sick of seeing it.


----------



## Tonkat (Aug 16, 2019)

@ClumsyWitch @Cosmic-FS Sure thing!  Aurora used to be my main sona until I just kind of stopped connecting with her, here's her story so far!


Aurora's parents noticed her magical abilities since they started getting out of hand as a baby. They didn't cause much trouble, they were just mildly inconvenient, however the village they lived in had an underlying prejudice against magic so Aurora's parents packed up and left to live in a town which welcomed magical beings. Aurora grew up here peacefully, learning to control her magical abilities with skilful teachers around the town and found herself engrossed in alchemy books, longing to try and mix the rarest ones from the rarest materials listed. 

Once of age she moved into a little cottage alone in a forest and devoted her life to alchemy. She travels all over the world to find the rare materials for her potions which she sells as she travels before returning home to create more to sell and experiment with. Her magic naturally isn't very strong and she is content with this, as long as she has her books and potions she feels fulfilled.

Once in her travels, Aurora was passing through a more secluded section of the forest when she met the dragon-doe shaman; Nirada. Nirada let Aurora stay with her for a small time to rest and they soon became lovers. The shaman gave Aurora an amulet which lets her teleport herself anywhere she desires, meaning Aurora could come back at any time, from any place.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 16, 2019)

PTSD trigger warning. Oh please hold back your snide comments about triggers. =) ♡ kthxbye

Mellie is my main sona.
She is 27, female, bisexual and Wiccan. She and her lover, Teejay the wolf beast, live on the planet Xanidu in the Zeudonian galaxy; 5 billion light years from our solar system. So... AYY LMAO. Her alignment is chaotic good and is a jokester; but, kind and has a heart of gold. She practices Wicca to help her loved ones out and heal them, but wasn't born with witch power; only Wiccan power. Her mother used to be a complete narcissist and emotionally, psychologically and a few times physically abused her well into adulthood (pleeeease don't accuse me of being an edgelord for giving her that particular past detail; she is almost my exact copy in fursona form, besides long pink hair. my hair irl is short/but girlish, fluffy and brown) She loves animals and strives to protect her loved ones. She makes friends easily with good-hearted people, especially people younger than her because she is innocent and laid back like a teenager, but is somewhat mature; also wise and possesses a humble amount of common sense. She has an IQ of 108.

Xanadunian technogy is comparable to America in 1995. Right now it is 1000 A.D. on that planet. There is a world peace treaty and 5 continents and governments on Xanidu. In 980 A.D. the Gods vs Wolves war concluded, ending in a curse upon the wolves and descendants of the wolves who gravely sinned during the war. Teejay's ancestors sinned, therefore he has the Gods' curse. Want to learn more or be a part in my story?? Message me ^w^ ♡


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 16, 2019)

A very long and drawn out account of my main's story: forums.furaffinity.net: Here she is


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> A very long and drawn out account of my main's story: forums.furaffinity.net: Here she is


I love your fursona's info~. She has a highly unique biography; a rarity in the furry fandom.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 17, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> I love your fursona's info~. She has a highly unique biography; a rarity in the furry fandom.


Thank you. I just had an idea and ran with it.


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Aug 21, 2019)

Well, my Sona is a fully fleshed out character apart of a sci fi setting so his backstory goes like this.

He was born on the habitable moon of Osa, which is a slightly larger than earth sized moon orbiting a gas giant planet, obviously not in our solar system. He was born to a fairly well off family and had four litter mates, a brother and three sisters. He also has two older siblings as well. His early life is largely unremarkable, but his species takes quite a bit longer than Humans to reach adulthood, generally not reaching adulthood until their 40's. Although his species reaches mental maturity by around their early 20's, aside from not having a sex drive until they are fully grown. Of course his species is also very long lived, but that factor doesn't matter much in his society anymore, since age rejuvenation technology exists allowing anyone to live on indefinitely. 

He grew up in a fairly backwater sector of his nations space, the moon he lives on doesn't have a large population, nor does the rest of the star system. There are abandoned megastructures everywhere as the star system was his species home system, but an ancient war fought thousands of years prior to the current story means this star system is not the political and economic center of his nation anymore. However the star system is home to a major military shipyard and R&D center. The company specialized in designing military starships for his nation but also builds and sells civilian ships too. As such when Ryuukei reaches his 20's he spends a couple of decades working for this company. I plan to write a story about this titled "Life of a Starship designer," which will hopefully be produced into a webcomic, but I have two other webcomic projects I am working on first. 

However after a couple of decades of this, he get bored with it and joins his nations military, and decades later i also plan to write another story detailing his adventures as a captain of his own space battleship, which is as of yet untitled.

Note this is a very truncated version, i have a far more detailed bio, albeit sections of it are outdated.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 21, 2019)

6 People know their backstories besides me
I could over simply by just saying
"Bystander issues" 
"Unresolved trauma" and Deep outrage
BUT, I think it's more of a "find yourself and repent" kind of story that revolves on both the "what if" subject and goes off on a more toning topic 
it builds shape by checking what my sonas lack, how they can stop lacking, how they did it, and the whole question of "what about now"
I created over 4 finales, 2 for two sonas, 1 for a specific one


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 21, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> 6 People know their backstories besides me
> I could over simply by just saying
> "Bystander issues"
> "Unresolved trauma" and Deep outrage
> ...


and the main Ending


----------



## KiltedWolfkin (Aug 22, 2019)

(( Took me a bit to write this one out but here it is. This is Kaganaq's backstory, with loose ends left open to tie in other characters I have in the works: ))

_Kaganaq's story began with two scientists, a civilian geneticist and a Central Intelligence biomechanical engineer, who met in Vienna in 1986. The two did not take long to hit it off, and eventually were paired up for a project that, if successful, would open the door for flash cloned organs and body parts to be used for medicinal purposes, effectively saving countless lives from a multitude of health problems. Their work went well at first, but in time the two desired to have a child of their own and this dream began to mesh with their lab work. It was soon discoveres that the CIA engineer was infertile, and when organ replacement did not work the mother out of desperation returned to her homestate, Alaska, seeking an ideal XY chromosome donor. However, the intended father received specific demands from his peers, who had intended to use weaponize this project and produce soldiers designed for maximum combat efficiency; thus, he used his security clearance to rule out all but one candidate: a deceased wolf who was the last of his kind, a breed of abnormally large gray wolves living in the Kenai Peninsula, named Atka the Last by superstitious locals. Choosing to build a lab around the body, the pair set to work and after five years of ceaseless efforts they finally accomplished their objective, building for themselves an ideal son, whom the mother would carry inside her. And thus, Kaganaq was born.
Named after his uncle, who had spoken in defense of his mother when she chose to leave her Alutiiq tribe to pursue science, Kaganaq had proven to far exceed all expectations. He inherited many traits from his XY donor, including the accelerated growth and larger size, as well as exhibiting the more synthetic traits such as heightened senses and increased strength. Though both of his parents loved him dearly, the two began to drift apart as disagreements and revelations regarding the father's motivations came to light. Following a fight between the parents in 2004, the lab they had made their home suffered a raid from mysterious attackers clad in black. Though Kaganaq managed to escape, the lab had been destroyed and seemed to have taken his parents with it. Forced to live in the wilderness on his own, the now orphaned Kaganaq had to rely on his inherited instincts and engineered intelligence until he could be found by local authorities who responded to a call about a feral stranger stealing from a farmer. Caught and taken in for identification, the authorities as well as the doctors who screened the cub were baffled by him, and ultimately an Aluutiq elder from his mother's tribe came to take him.
Life in the family village was not exactly easy for Kaganaq, but not because of lacking any skills as he outtracked and outhunted all the other cubs. Instead, Kaganaq faced persecution from the villagers who saw him as an abomination, a living defiance of nature, and thus he was forced to live as an outcast even among his own kin. This caused Kaganaq to become very distant and independent, never asking for help and always finding his own way. Some of the younger cubs even feared Kaganaq after he brawled a drunk bear who was threatening the other wolf cubs, and broke both of the bear's arms and lifting the bear ovee his head to throw him into a river. Although his grandfather, Denali, did his best to help the village accept Kaganaq, both he and the cub knew that they'd never change. Thus, the now teenaged Kaganaq sought the elder's permission to leave and headed out to find his father's side of the family. In one year, Kaganaq managed to contact his father's relatives, and he was granted a passport to fly over to the Scottish Highlands to live with them. The drastically different lifestyle and the climate came as quite a culture shock to him, though he quickly took a liking to the more welcoming familial nature of his Highland relatives.
Kaganaq's life in school was rather complicated due to not having any formal education besides what his tribe taught its cubs, though this did not seem to bother Kaganaq much. His greater intelligence and higher cognitive abilities allowed him to rapidly catch up with the other eighth graders, and being a natural in athletics helped to make him popular among the other students, though he was still viewed as bizarre and exotic. Kaganaq excelled in his final four years of schooling, consistently breaking records and holding the top spot on the weightlifting team, and academically he managed to remain proficient though he was not among the geniuses of the class. Aside from being popular, Kaganaq had a few flings during high school but they all ended with him being viewed as nothing more than an object, and none truly understood or appreciated him. This also extended to his home life, as in spite of being welcomed as a brother and adopted into the clan's heritage, Kaganaq's own independent tendencies and untrusting nature made him a wayward soul, longing to break out on his own. Consequently, this led to the dual citizen to return to the US upon graduation from college, turning down an acceptance into the University of Edinburgh to pursue an enlistment in the US Marines.
Kaganaq's time as a Marine was when he finally started to feel alive, like he belonged there. By now used to culture changes, Kaganaq arrived at Parris Island and began basic training without much trouble, maxing out the initial PFT and outpacing the other recruits. He was singled out and targeted by his instructors due to his stature, his abnormal features and also for showing up on day zero wearing a kilt. In spite of this, Kaganaq excelled and graduated the top of his company, earning the title of Marine and feeling right at home, though he was saddened to watch the other newly minted Marines celebrate with their families while he remained alone. Within a few years, Kaganaq was selected for and passed the pipeline to become a part of Force Recon, and saw numerous deployments across the world, where his intentionally engineered combat capabilities truly shined. This caught the eye of individuals within Central Intelligence, and before long Kaganaq was pulled from MARSOC and attached to a highly classified joint special operations team led by a CIA operative codenamed Firefox.
While life in the Corps made Kaganaq happy and satisfied his drive to do something fulfilling with his life, the last two years of his contract while under CIA oversight embittered him to the concept of service. At first he excelled as he always did, completing and sometimes carrrying entire missions with brutal efficiency and earning the praise and respect of all who worked with him on and off the field. However, over time these missions became more and more questionable and further pushed the boundaries of grey areas and what was considered ethical in his eyes, and he had to keep his opinions to himself for his team's sake. Things finally came to a head when his last mission turned out to be a set up, where his team was ordered to wipe out a village supposedly harboring known terrorists, but they had discovered that the civilians were being held hostage, and a massacre took place. Kaganaq managed to escape the chaos as the sole survivor, standing amidst the carnage with both rage and despair in his eyes. He proceeded to fight and nearly hospitalize Agent Firefox, and the events that followed saw Kaganaq receiving a discharge from the Marines in a special arrangement where Kaganaq agreed to keep quiet on the matter while Central Intelligence had to begrudgingly let him leave with full honors, and call upon him for smaller contracts.
In the years since hanging up the uniform, Kaganaq has made a name for himself as a bounty hunter and private contractor working with Homeland Security. Putting his innate talents as well as his extensive combat training and experience to good use, Kaganaq has amassed substantial wealth living as a soldier for hire. Employing his own code of ethics, Kaganaq has yet to cause a single civilian casualty and has made entire cartels and gangs disappear. He has garnered such a reputation that most gangs and mobs wouldn't dare put themselves on his radar, though this doesn't stop a few from trying. When not traveling or out working contracts either alone or with DHS agents, Kaganaq enjoys a relaxed life from his penthouse home by the Pacific shore, taking scenic cruises in his Challenger while helping to encourage those who need it along the way._


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Aug 23, 2019)

Zephyr’s a 20-year-old, gay bluebird ready to take on the world. 

*Biography:* Zephyr was born on October 23rd, 1998, in the city of Philadelphia to a middle-class family. His parents were lovely people who always supported him and pushed him to be greater, and his brother was always his best friend. He excelled in school, graduating in the top 10% of his class, and enrolled in a good university. He’s currently working on getting his degree in Chemistry. His current side projects include a metal band called “I-69 to Flint, MI” and a research project on an elastic, silk-like fiber capable of supporting several tons of weight. 

*Personality: *Zephyr is smart and has many talents and interests. He loves learning more about the world and expanding his knowledge. He’s a chemistry nerd, history buff, and guitarist, among many other things. He enjoys the presence of others, but he also enjoys being by himself and working on his projects. He usually acts like a likable asshole around friends, but otherwise he’s a respectable person. He’s also gay and currently single.


----------



## Tonkat (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm sorry it takes me ages to reply to any of these, but here we go.



Benevolent Mage said:


> PTSD trigger warning. Oh please hold back your snide comments about triggers. =) ♡ kthxbye
> 
> Mellie is my main sona.
> She is 27, female, bisexual and Wiccan. She and her lover, Teejay the wolf beast, live on the planet Xanidu in the Zeudonian galaxy; 5 billion light years from our solar system. So... AYY LMAO. Her alignment is chaotic good and is a jokester; but, kind and has a heart of gold. She practices Wicca to help her loved ones out and heal them, but wasn't born with witch power; only Wiccan power. Her mother used to be a complete narcissist and emotionally, psychologically and a few times physically abused her well into adulthood (pleeeease don't accuse me of being an edgelord for giving her that particular past detail; she is almost my exact copy in fursona form, besides long pink hair. my hair irl is short/but girlish, fluffy and brown) She loves animals and strives to protect her loved ones. She makes friends easily with good-hearted people, especially people younger than her because she is innocent and laid back like a teenager, but is somewhat mature; also wise and possesses a humble amount of common sense. She has an IQ of 108.
> ...


Ooh! I love all of what I've heard so far! (And no one is an edgelord for those details, everyone can write what they want, when they want and creativity/how much of your own life you want to give your sona should never have a limit <3 ) I love the world building! I'd defo want to hear more! :0



Le Chat Nécro said:


> A very long and drawn out account of my main's story: forums.furaffinity.net: Here she is


Oh wow! Agreed with @Benevolent Mage! Wonderfully written character!



ryuukei8569 said:


> Well, my Sona is a fully fleshed out character apart of a sci fi setting so his backstory goes like this.
> 
> He was born on the habitable moon of Osa, which is a slightly larger than earth sized moon orbiting a gas giant planet, obviously not in our solar system. He was born to a fairly well off family and had four litter mates, a brother and three sisters. He also has two older siblings as well. His early life is largely unremarkable, but his species takes quite a bit longer than Humans to reach adulthood, generally not reaching adulthood until their 40's. Although his species reaches mental maturity by around their early 20's, aside from not having a sex drive until they are fully grown. Of course his species is also very long lived, but that factor doesn't matter much in his society anymore, since age rejuvenation technology exists allowing anyone to live on indefinitely.
> 
> ...


Always a fan of the sci-fi ones! I find them very hard to write but I'm really interested in this guy and the world around him!



curiositywontkill said:


> 6 People know their backstories besides me
> I could over simply by just saying
> "Bystander issues"
> "Unresolved trauma" and Deep outrage
> ...


I'd love to hear about them!


----------



## Tonkat (Aug 25, 2019)

KiltedWolfkin said:


> (( Took me a bit to write this one out but here it is. This is Kaganaq's backstory, with loose ends left open to tie in other characters I have in the works: ))
> 
> _Kaganaq's story began with two scientists, a civilian geneticist and a Central Intelligence biomechanical engineer, who met in Vienna in 1986. The two did not take long to hit it off, and eventually were paired up for a project that, if successful, would open the door for flash cloned organs and body parts to be used for medicinal purposes, effectively saving countless lives from a multitude of health problems. Their work went well at first, but in time the two desired to have a child of their own and this dream began to mesh with their lab work. It was soon discoveres that the CIA engineer was infertile, and when organ replacement did not work the mother out of desperation returned to her homestate, Alaska, seeking an ideal XY chromosome donor. However, the intended father received specific demands from his peers, who had intended to use weaponize this project and produce soldiers designed for maximum combat efficiency; thus, he used his security clearance to rule out all but one candidate: a deceased wolf who was the last of his kind, a breed of abnormally large gray wolves living in the Kenai Peninsula, named Atka the Last by superstitious locals. Choosing to build a lab around the body, the pair set to work and after five years of ceaseless efforts they finally accomplished their objective, building for themselves an ideal son, whom the mother would carry inside her. And thus, Kaganaq was born.
> Named after his uncle, who had spoken in defense of his mother when she chose to leave her Alutiiq tribe to pursue science, Kaganaq had proven to far exceed all expectations. He inherited many traits from his XY donor, including the accelerated growth and larger size, as well as exhibiting the more synthetic traits such as heightened senses and increased strength. Though both of his parents loved him dearly, the two began to drift apart as disagreements and revelations regarding the father's motivations came to light. Following a fight between the parents in 2004, the lab they had made their home suffered a raid from mysterious attackers clad in black. Though Kaganaq managed to escape, the lab had been destroyed and seemed to have taken his parents with it. Forced to live in the wilderness on his own, the now orphaned Kaganaq had to rely on his inherited instincts and engineered intelligence until he could be found by local authorities who responded to a call about a feral stranger stealing from a farmer. Caught and taken in for identification, the authorities as well as the doctors who screened the cub were baffled by him, and ultimately an Aluutiq elder from his mother's tribe came to take him.
> ...


Oh wow! This was really well written and well worth the read. It sent me through a bunch of emotions, bless Kaganaq, I'm glad he's done well for himself.


----------



## Tonkat (Aug 25, 2019)

Revolver_Thotcelot said:


> Zephyr’s a 20-year-old, gay bluebird ready to take on the world.
> 
> *Biography:* Zephyr was born on October 23rd, 1998, in the city of Philadelphia to a middle-class family. His parents were lovely people who always supported him and pushed him to be greater, and his brother was always his best friend. He excelled in school, graduating in the top 10% of his class, and enrolled in a good university. He’s currently working on getting his degree in Chemistry. His current side projects include a metal band called “I-69 to Flint, MI” and a research project on an elastic, silk-like fiber capable of supporting several tons of weight.
> 
> *Personality: *Zephyr is smart and has many talents and interests. He loves learning more about the world and expanding his knowledge. He’s a chemistry nerd, history buff, and guitarist, among many other things. He enjoys the presence of others, but he also enjoys being by himself and working on his projects. He usually acts like a likable asshole around friends, but otherwise he’s a respectable person. He’s also gay and currently single.


Ooh! Interesting! (I love the name Zephyr by the way)


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 25, 2019)

Tonkat said:


> Ooh! I love all of what I've heard so far! (And no one is an edgelord for those details, everyone can write what they want, when they want and creativity/how much of your own life you want to give your sona should never have a limit <3 ) I love the world building! I'd defo want to hear more! :0



Awwe thank you~! I'm still working on my planet and I might even make a world map ^^


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Aug 25, 2019)

Tonkat said:


> Always a fan of the sci-fi ones! I find them very hard to write but I'm really interested in this guy and the world around him!



If your interested feel free to join my discord, Join the Infinite Cosmos Discord Server! I do need proofreaders, but if you dont want to do that, i am still around to chat with and i am currently working on a Sci fi webcomic. The story is in the edit phase at the moment, and although Ryuukei is not involved in this story, he is the main protagonist in the story Life of a Starship designer, which is currently in the outline phase.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 25, 2019)

Well ok, I could tell about my sona's backstory...
...
...
...
The end.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 25, 2019)

Melisa's backstory is very harsh at points but is really nice at other points in her life.

Melisa was born in the summer of 7/8/1985 (Alt timeline) 

Melisa's Family members are Mother Bessie, Dad Malik, Sister1 Alesia, Sister2 Emerson, Brother Kane, Daughter Lusine.

Melisa was born on the 8th day of the 9th month of the year 1985. She was raised by her loving parents on a mildly warm day, the sun was shining ever so more beautifully than normal on that day. It must have been a sign of things to come in the near future. Before Melisa was born there was a huge war, the war was winding down by the time Melisa was born. On one tragic day in the 1970s, A few Brave Hybrid cattle died on the space shuttle Europa, It turned out the engines of the shuttle were deliberately sabotaged. This event triggered a war between the humans and the hybrid cattle, This went on until eventually most of the human's perished from a prototype virus. The Virus was originally meant to be a kill switch for all the hybrid cattle, It would kill all of them as fast as it could travel. Unfoutuneley The virus was never finished as it was released from its containment device, A military convoy carrying the virus was ambushed by cattle commandos.

By the time the war was over Melisa was only a little calf, She knew nothing of what had happened before her time as it was best kept a secret from her until she was older. One day Melisa would receive an enchanted cowbell form her great grandmother, The next week Melisa was saddened to hear that her great grandmother had passed away. Melisa did not know the cowbell would protect her from various types of harm. When Melisa turned 18 she worked as a telephone operator at her local city exchange, She then met her future boyfriend and had a child with him, They called the little calf Lusine. Sadly the relationship between Melisa and her boyfriend would not last as Melisa found out one day, That he had cheated on her for another female cow. 

One day sometime later, Melisa was forced to watch her daughter be murdered in front of her, Inside her home. Melisa promised her self to find the killers and bring them to justice by any means necessary. 

Melisa would eventually leave her homeworld via a rare portal storm, She would end up in another alternative earth timeline, To find Rose the Friesian cow. Melisa found Rose on a brutally run dairy farm, Rose and Melisa had an epic fight against each other inside the milking parlour maintenance room. Rose decided she no longer wanted to be threatened with death by the evil farmer, Rose killed the evil farmer and escaped with Melisa's help. Melisa and Rose became best friends and lovers.

Melisa's great adventure continues with her Friends Rose and Caroline.


----------



## YukineAlterma (Aug 25, 2019)

Yukine's backstory is pretty long and rather tough to grasp.

Yukine was created by the Tree of Time, a tree that represents the center of all creations. He was created as a way to bring balance to a world whose gods have been at war with each other for some time. Temallion, the god of radiance was the one who wished upon the tree for a solution to this chaos and discord. The tree bestowed a child whose fate was to change the world. Temallion took this child and began to nurture him in the way of the deity and in the way of the magic he held, the power to control time. Little did he know his sister, Nameless whom was the God of Discord had also made a wish upon the tree seeing that it granted her brother's wish. The tree, however, denied Nameless' wish under the pretense that it was a selfish wish and that balance must be restored between the two siblings if the world is to continue. Disgusted and angered by the tree's response, Nameless stole herself away to her citadel where she began to experiment with deeper forms of magic to create a being even stronger than one that the tree could bestow.

Several years past since this event and Nameless launched her attack against her brother and his kingdom. The war lasted for a year until Yukine, the child that the tree of time created managed to wound Nameless and keep her at bay, however this was not without a price for she managed to land a hit on him which began to corrupt his body. After Nameless vanished without a trace, the corruption began to take over the child's body and so Temallion did the only thing he could and froze the child's timestream and sent him fifty years into the future where he hoped that the child could live a life away from the destruction of war. Yukine spent the next five years in Altera, the human continent where he had met and even lost friends and allies. Towards the end of the fifth year, he found himself back in the world of the gods, Zaresia. With the new allies he gathered and his memories restored after losing them during the fifty year stasis, he marched towards Nameless' citadel and struck her down once and for all. In the end he managed to quell the corruption by casting it from his body and putting an end to her chapter in the world once and for all... or so he thought...

Two years passed and Yukine's time stream had still remained frozen. His body still taking the form of his child self he continued to travel through different timestreams trying to find an answer if any. Across one of his adventures he learned of a boy who also held the power to control time and he sought out to find them in the hopes they could help him understand more about the power he holds. After several encounters, Yukine learns that the boy's name is Sylva who goes by the title "Of the Dark Times" and on many occasions these two have fought but neither came out as the clear victor. Yukine knew deep down that there was something he needed to learn from Sylva and chased him through more time streams until he came to the future time of his own world where he watched it collapse and die. Sylva told Yukine that he was fated to chase him through all those time streams to leave cracks in the very fabric of time which would lead to the destruction of the world he once called home. Yukine, being unable to believe Sylva's story, struck out against him and once more the fight ended in a draw. Sylva told him that he would never be able to deny his fate and that this vision would become reality whether he wanted it or not. Having heard those words, Yukine screamed loudly that he would never be bound by fate and unleashed the hidden power of the Lyca and defeated Sylva. With a smile, Sylva mentioned in all his time traveling through the time streams he never imagined he would see a Lyca again. When Yukine questioned him on what a Lyca was he only muttered "You will find out soon enough..." and vanished without a trace.

A few months passed after this incident and Yukine learned that Thargeraz, The World Ender had decended upon Zaresia. Yukine heard the stories of the World Ender from his friend Xerxcese, but he never believed that he would ever meet him. Yukine sought out to confront Thargeraz as he knew that his appearance meant the end of the world. Yukine did not have enough power to even scratch the dragon let alone stop him from his goal. Thargeraz told Yukine it was his fate to end the world as much as it was Yukine's fate to bring balance between Temallion and Nameless. Yukine yelled at him saying fate can be changed and he was going to change it. Thargeraz smiled and told the small child that fate cannot be changed and that Seethothan's will is the will of the world. Yukine recognized the name he used as the God of Fate who chooses everyone's fate in the world. With anger and passion in his eyes, Yukine departed the battlefield and returned to the Time Palace where he descended to the realm of the Tree of Time and asked the tree for the answer. The tree responded by showing Yukine a memory deep from his past, a memory he never knew he had from a life he could not remember. The tree showed him A'ruia, a world that no longer exists from a time now lost. He saw in this world, the Lyca lived and blossomed. The Lyca were a race of beings created from the energy and power of the world itself whom had such strong magical abilities they were able to change the very threads of fate. Having learned all he could about the Lyca and this world, Yukine returned to the battlefield against Thargeraz and proclaimed once more he was not going to let this world become lost just like A'ruia was and unleashed the power of the Lyca to call forth Amara, the Forgotten Dragon. Shocked by this development, Thargeraz attempted to complete his destiny and destroy the world, but Amara used her infinite power to send Yukine far outside the reaches of the current time and world he once knew. However, this did not come without a price for during the battle moments before Amara freed Yukine from the world Thargeraz managed to land a blow on the small child and severe his left arm from his body just as Amara sent him into a different space and time.

As Yukine finally came to after the events with Thargeraz, he found himself in a massive city far in the future. His body was shaking and he immediately noticed that he had lost his left arm during the fight with Thargeraz. Having no recollection of where he was, he attempted to use his power of time to heal his wound but the magic would no longer work. All of the recollections of his past finally caught up with him and he realized that Amara sent him away to save him so that he could fight again for someone else and that is when he realized that she could not stop Thargeraz and the world he once called home was gone. Overtaken by grief and depression, Yukine wandered the streets of Alterium, the Dystopian Megacity until he came across a young German Shepherd who seemed to be living a carefree life and seemed happy despite of the state of the world. Upon realizing that time continues on despite the events that take place, Yukine said his final farewells to the memories he held dear and accepted the reality of what happened to him. Upon this realization, the power of the Lyca released the seals on his body and he took on an older form with a completely different look. Having became older, wiser, and realizing that he cannot stop when so much was sacrificed for him to keep going he partnered with an Artificer named Iliff Monroe and got a cybernetic arm to replace the one he had lost and took to the streets in the hopes that Amara had traveled to this world with him. A year had past since his transformation and he learned that Amara had become fully corrupted after sending Yukine to his new time stream and that he had to face and kill her. Driven nearly mad from losing the one person he thought he could save from his old world, Yukine went face to face with the God of Fate himself. Seethothan told Yukine that he was warned multiple times that fate cannot be changed. Yukine ignored him and lashed out which started the battle between Time and Fate. In the end, Yukine used a special ability that only his Lyca bloodline allowed him to use which caused him and Seethothan to become trapped in a chrono-stasis sealing them both away for ten thousand years.


Yukine's storyline took me a very long time to create but for the most part this is the main points of it. There is obviously a ton more that is not written here but I do not want to write an entire book in a forum post~


----------

